# Gigabyte Windows 7 USB Installation Tool



## Regeneration (Nov 10, 2018)

Every now and then, I see a thread about someone having a difficulty installing Windows 7 on modern hardware.

Sure, a lot of people seem to dislike Windows 10, but Windows 7 lacks native support for USB 3, NVMe and Thunderbolt.

Gigabyte for a long time offers a small utility that injects the required drivers to Windows 7 installation media.

It works for both AMD and Intel platforms (even the latest ones), and you can even create a USB installation media with it.

Gigabyte Windows 7 USB Installation Tool | Mirror


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2018)

But will it work for custom ISO's and non-Gigabyte hardware? Just asking for the sake of curiosity.


----------



## Regeneration (Nov 10, 2018)

It works on non-Gigabyte hardware and should work on custom ISOs.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2018)

Regeneration said:


> It works on non-Gigabyte hardware and should work on custom ISOs.


I've been installing 7 on newer hardware using other methods. This might be a lot easier. Gonna have to try it out..


----------



## Vario (Nov 11, 2018)

To do NVME and Coffee Lake on 7 last time I used Samsung's cloning software to move a SATA install made using the PS2 simulator on the Asrock board to the NVME, this is probably easier and more straight forward, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Gentleamazing210 (May 1, 2020)

Man im installing windows 7  on a laptop that came with it and need this because this thing has 2 USB 3.0 ports


----------

